# ~Mazzer SJ~ Replacing the Stator ??



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Just wanting to fill a gap in my knowledge here....

What process do folks use to replace the stator in their newly powder coated body of their SJ ??

If it needs heating again what did you do to protect the coating without marking it while it is softer ?


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

There was no need to give the case a re-heat when I dropped the stator back into my SJ, as you mention you risk softening the powder coat and then leaving finger prints or whatever in it.

A thin coating of copperslip HT grease on the cast fins on the inside of the case was the only thing I used along with a steady press and a few gentle taps of a soft faced mallet maybe. Just need to ensure you insert the stator as true as possible, as if it starts on a skewed path it might snag (as I found when removing it).

If you need a blob of copperslip, let me know I can send you some. My pot is over thirty years old now and only 10% used.


----------

